# Hiro sleeps



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Here a picture of Hiro when he was 6 weeks.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

*A few of the 9 Wunders*

Puppys from the Happy Puppy Tower.
The puppy with the collar, on the left, is Hiro.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

*Ritchie my maltese*

Ritchie was my maltese, he was my friend for 13 years.
He died on 25th march 2007. :Cry:
On my husbands birthday.


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Ritchie had such a lovely doll-face !


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Martina

Yes, he had.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ritchie looks like an angel. I'm so sorry for your loss. It's always so hard but I'm sure he's waiting at the Rainbow Bridge where he can play with all the other little angels. As for Hiro, adorable, adorable, adorable. And the rest of them, I want them all.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Geri

Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Ritchie was a beautiful dog. My brother just adopted a 9 mos old Maltese.

Hiro is gorgeous. That was a beautiful litter.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Rithie is beautiful. Hiro and other pups are absolutely adorable. Beautiful coloring!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Ans....

Richie was an adorable Maltese!! Alot of forum members have also experienced recent loss...my husband and I lost our 13 year old Australian Shepherd in October. 

Have you ever seen this video of the Rainbow Bridge? It has a German translation at the bottom of the page...

http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your Ritchie. His face is precious, so loving.
Your new puppy is breath-taking, as is that entire litter!! Enjoy, enjoy!!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Diane

What a beautiful video.




German Version/Auf Deusch

Auf Deusch, mus be Auf Deutsch.
But that is not your fault.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What adorable little guys- nothing cuter than a sleeping puppy.

Your maltese was very cute! Half of my heart belongs to a maltese as well!

Amanda


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Beautiful puppies!!

I'm sorry for your loss, count me in among the group who has had a recent loss (((hugs))))


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Ans,
Ritchie was adorable. I'm sorry for your loss.
Hiro is very cute too. I'll bet he brings you lots of smiles.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ans, I'm sorry you lost your longtime companion.  It is hard to deal with and he is an absolute cutiepie!

I love the pics of Hiro and his siblings. They are adorable!


----------

